# Sonax Xtreme Glass Clear Nano Pro



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

*What is it?*
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/inter...nax-xtreme-glass-clear-nanopro/prod_1183.html

*No, what is it?*
It is a glass cleaner and nano sealant.



> This is an extremely powerful cleaner for all interior and exterior glass surfaces. It also leaves an invisible nano coating on the treated surfaces, which ensures a quicker runoff of dirt and water, simplifying cleaning.
> 
> Glass Clear NanoPro thoroughly cleans all glass surfaces on vehicles. For exterior use it removes oil and soot films as well as insect dirt. For interiors it removes the greasy films caused by dust and fumes from the instrument panel, or nicotime stains. It is also ideal for household use cleaning mirrors and windows. The special formula with nano-particles covers the glass and supports exterior self-cleaning by the rain.


On the bottle, mine came with English and Spanish instruction. Given that the bottle of shampoo that came in the same order had ONLY German, your bottle may vary. It's a glass cleaner ... does it need instruction?

*Get on with it, then ...*
My first application was the shower glass.

Sprayed on, wiped around with a piece of kitchen towel and then with a fresh piece, buffed again. Done.

Application was not perfect. There was some greasiness on the glass which this cleaner did not cut through. Likewise, upon application on car glass, I had to resort to a polish to get the glass really clean before using this cleaner.

In terms of a streak-free finish it certainly does. On car glass you're not going to notice it, but inside, on the shower glass I needed a second buff after about 10 minutes. I could do a "swipe test" on the glass and reveal really clear glass under an almost imperceptible film of ... I presume the haze from the sealant.

So, to recap - clean the glass, which means wash it and polish if necessary.

Spray on ...









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/sonax_xgcnp/DSC02439.jpg

Wipe around ... for which you'll have a really decent amount of time to even up and get good coverage, then let it dry ... and ... have fun with water ...









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/sonax_xgcnp/DSC02447.jpg

Dry off and enjoy gleaming crystal clear glass ...









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/sonax_xgcnp/DSC02450.jpg

*Anything else?*
Yes, the bottle. You get 500ml and it has a really good spray head which delivers a good amount and well sprayed.









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/sonax_xgcnp/DSC02440.jpg

Also, the instructions do say to use a paper towel ... in practice, a microfibre towel is perfectly good.

*Verdict?*
9/10

There is that slight haze that can be seen if you really really look, but that's not the reason for not quite hitting the top mark. The cleaning power is not all the way up there, but otherwise an excellent hassle-free glass cleaner and sealant ... in one ... which should be a special merit in its own right and to be *highly recommended*.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx , will have to give it a try .


----------



## id0ru (Aug 9, 2016)

Not to resurrect an old post but I bought this product. Following the instructions, but used a microfibre cloth. I have to say that it's terrible on interior glass as it really fogs up the glass when you actually use the car. I had read one or two reviews like this but the majority didn't mention it. I followed the instructions exactly, removing residual product but it was still terrible. Not even sure how to remove it entirely from the interior.


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

I have this product,cleans glass ok, "nano sealant"? Not so much 

5/10 for me


----------

